# Distress a DTG Shirt



## applejohn (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm making a one-off DTG shirt that I would like to distress a bit. However, I don't want to use filters on the image because I want a more realistic look to distressing.

Does anyone know of a method for lightly distressing a DTG shirt? How would DTG hold up to bleach?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

applejohn said:


> I'm making a one-off DTG shirt that I would like to distress a bit. However, I don't want to use filters on the image because I want a more realistic look to distressing.
> 
> Does anyone know of a method for lightly distressing a DTG shirt? How would DTG hold up to bleach?


:welcome:

The Corel distress filter works great.. I think bleaching the shirt is going to cause more problems for longevity of the shirt. 

But test it out.. in the end, its going to be your choice on how realistic its going to look.


----------



## scg (Aug 11, 2009)

Use a 50/50 shirt.....It will look a little distressed.
or you could attempt distressing the shirt then do your print and distress in before you cure the ink(that could be tough though)


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I would go with scg method of getting a shirt that will look distressed instead of trying to distress the ink if you don't want to do it from the art side of things. Some people think that burnout tees look distressed - might want to give them a try.

Most of the time I have seen people use bleach on a dtg shirt is to remove the dye in the color of the shirt. Some people have done wash tests using bleach in the washing machine and the inks hold up fairly well. So I don't think that using bleach on the dtg inks is the solution. Plus, you would have to laundry the shirt before you sold it - which is additional work.

Just some suggestions. Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## zanone (Dec 20, 2008)

if it is a dark shirt , try to apply the pretreatment unevenly.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

spritz a little discharge on it


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

i use MISTER RETRO wash filters they work wanders ...

Mister Retro


cool effects ... i have sold t-shirts just because of the art effects from the filters ..

look at the machine wash deluxe photos it will give you a good idea what the software can do.

i know you said no filters, but the ones i have done look realistic .. so that is why i suggest it.


----------



## LaylaG (May 5, 2010)

I'm with opron on this, Mister Retro can give a very nice distress effect.


----------



## applejohn (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. 

I've looked a bit at Mister Retro but I'm not sure I can justify the cost for just this one.

I might try a salt or vinegar bath for a few days and see how that works out.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Adjust your color in the design so it looks washed out and use hand distressing brushes in photoshop.


----------



## opron (Jan 4, 2010)

applejohn said:


> Thanks for everyone's feedback.
> 
> I've looked a bit at Mister Retro but I'm not sure I can justify the cost for just this one.
> 
> I might try a salt or vinegar bath for a few days and see how that works out.


If you send me the design, and tell me what you want, i can do it for you and send it back ..


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Here is one method that I have seen used before. Print the image you want distressed out on a regular ink jet printer (high quality mode on good paper). Then, crumble the printed sheet up and try to flatten it out and then scan it in and print it onto a shirt. The wrinkling of the paer will create natural distress lines in the artwork anf the loss of sharpness by printing a second generation image will distress the image even further.

Hope this helps!


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Don-SWF East said:


> .....Print the image you want distressed out on a regular ink jet printer (high quality mode on good paper). Then, crumble the printed sheet up and try to flatten it out and then scan it in and print it onto a shirt. The wrinkling of the paer will create natural distress lines in the artwork anf the loss of sharpness by printing a second generation image will distress the image even further.


Great one. I think that demonstration will add drama to my next class on using photoshop...in a very humorous way. I really like it. Don, someone should patent that ( think Kornit and white underbase)


----------

